# Sideliner Uncapper



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Grant:
If you click on the "watch it" you can see it in action. You can also go to youtube and type in sidliner uncapper and watch it. It looks to be quick although it seemed to get hung up a couple of times on the video. Price does make you think twice though.
Perry


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

PerryBee said:


> Hey Grant:
> It looks to be quick although it seemed to get hung up a couple of times on the video. Price does make you think twice though.
> Perry


the last super looked like 8 frame equipment, with 7 frames in it, and the two that hung up were actually full of capped honey, while most frames were only partially capped to me. looks good, I would have liked to see the extracted frames to see if any honey left, and the filters to see if its like a chain uncapper with the filters plugged with wax. also doesn't take up a lot of room, not sure my arm wood last all day, does it come in a left handed model?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Grant said:


> I saw this at the ABF convention. Looks slick, but a little costly. Anyone have one of these and how do you like it?
> 
> http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/The-Sideliner-Uncapper/productinfo/795/
> 
> ...


I don't remember seeing this there. I must not have been paying attention. I was wearing my beesource t-shirt on wednesday, but it was my UU t-shirt that got remarked on.

I would rather use a knife of even a hive tool then to spend the money on this unit. It doesn't look that much like a labor savings device. I'd have to see one in action.

Now, the Cowen uncapper and self-loader, well that looked real slick, but out of the range of most sideliners.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

The new Cowen manual uncapper was there and looks very good. This machine is extremely well built, and has a unique knife design. The knife does not viberate, but it is heated either by steam or hot water. Cowen is selling this machine at a special intro price, and from the looks of it there is no comparison between the two mentioned units. This Cowen manual machine is in the 15 to 16 hundred dollar intro price.


----------



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry Guys ( If you click on watch it?) where??


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

go to Youtube and seach sideliner uncapper - 
seems simple enough to build without paying that price 

some chain, guide blocks welded to the chains make the timeing right on both chains - the uncapper wheel can be spun on a lathe and cut slots in a tube of alum. and just have it a spring pulling it down to the frame 

add a handle and a tub - your done 
in fact you could just get a few of them round spicky hair brushes and mount them on a shaft and conect that shaft to the lower chain deck chains and then it would be timed and everything would rotate ..... sounds like id better stop typing and start under bidding brushy mountain !!!!


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

the video is here: 


http://www.youtube.com/user/BrushyMtnBeeFarm#p/a/u/1/UiLQeSs-9Zg

i think it is manufactured by Lega, but don't see it on their site: http://www.legaitaly.com/eng/cat_1_5.html


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

ROFL, "ultimate" is a interesting term they use. For the same price a guy can go get a used cowen or maxant unit, that IS NOT manual... hmm maybe Im just lazy


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: language*



Skinner Apiaries said:


> ROFL, "ultimate" is a interesting term they use. For the same price a guy can go get a used cowen or maxant unit, that IS NOT manual... hmm maybe Im just lazy


well, they are trying to sell the stuff ;-)


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

That is certainly an interesting application. However, was it my imagination, or did it hang up on thicker combs? As my bees draw out comb, I'm reducing from 10 to 9 frames in a 10-frame super... So I'm concerned that I'd have to run those thru twice, as he did a couple of times.

I guess the basic question is: is that gizmo really faster, overall, than a knife for a person running 20 colonies or so? Faster enough to justify the expense?
Regards,
Steven


----------



## dni (Oct 4, 2008)

*StevenG - the quote in your sig. does actually have an attribution*

"It is tempting, if the only tool you have is a hammer, to treat everything as if it were a nail."

Abraham Maslow ’30, MA’31, PhD’34 (psychologist), _The Psychology of Science: A Reconnaissance _(1966)

http://www.uwalumni.com/home/alumniandfriends/onwisconsin/archives/winter2009/houston.aspx

(sorry to have slid off-topic)


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

IMO, for 20 colonies I would keep using the knife, a thermostatically controlled knife ($100) will quickly un-cap a lot of frames in capable hands. A heated un-capping plane is another affordable option, although I still prefer the hot knife


----------

